# let me tell you a story



## jjandellis (Feb 13, 2011)

This is something I have wanted to post but didnt know how to present it as its only now I realise what a true gem I found ......let me begin ............ On a hot summers day in scotland (which is derelict heaven by the way) we drove past a small cottage with a broken upstairs window...







. my mind began to whir so we began to explore .....one of the old sash windows was partially up and so I popped my head in only to find a giant stags head looking back at me from the opposite wall, it was clear that this place had been empty for decades but was still fully furnished.






... in we went (now at this point i have to appologise because I should of got lots more and lots better photos ) however I was captivated my the beauty of my find.... however a mystery remains !!!!!!!!!!!






The mystery is that this house was nailed shut by planks of wood from the inside !!!! now its plausable that this was done and then someone went out the window we came in but Im sure that if the following (wait for it ) hadnt happened we could of well found the previous owner somewhere amongst the belongings......the cat was here anyway.....








there was a loud noise and sudden thundering coming from the floor above ..... my now ex BF said "I think there is something upstairs" .....to which my heart skipped a few beats and I replied "what ever it is its coming down the stairs"..... then a large feral cat came thundering down the stairs and exited the building through a glass pain...... (i bet he had a headache after that !!!!!...by this point I had alomost peeeeeed my pants and decided it was time for a stiff drink !!!! and we exited ....... i wish i got more pics as the stuff that was in there was truely amazing.....and the evidence pointed to nearly 100 years of vacancy!!!!!!

I long to go back is all i can say !!!!!!


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely find shame about the camera shake but then feral cats will play on peoples nerves


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 13, 2011)

That is really creepy I wouldn't be surprised if there was a body under the floorboards!


----------



## highcannons (Feb 13, 2011)

*Omg!*

It's weird how some places you go to just are weird, like the hairs on the back of the neck weird. I have been to some old houses and for some reason you are not comfortable and really don't take enougth pictures or they come out crap........now I'm a down to earth sort of bloke but........


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 13, 2011)

yes definatley ....its weird because I am a ballsy kinda gal....but i couldnt bring myself to go upstairs , even before that cat came down ..... I am almost convinced that there must of been a body in there ( i think i just convinced myself) ....why hadnt anyone been back to this place ? weird ...I believe if I went there tommorrow it would all still be there.... the stuff in there was weird too...It was a bit blair witcy.... Ive totally got carried away with my imagination on this....lol


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 13, 2011)

Bigger question is if you went back would you remember where it was. Had a similar explore recently. Copford Hall with a couple of other UErs, we got in fine and were mooching around...got a couple of snaps then stumbled across a TV and bedrolls. Weary it was a tramp or squatter we continued on only to stumble into a kitchen with large water bottes and very fresh looking bread. Needless to say we bottled it and beat a hasty retreat before we bumped into the owner of the food and drink With all the beer, wine and vodka bottles we decided we didn't want to meet the consumer


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 13, 2011)

yes would definatley remember where it was and am planning a exploring holiday to scotland as its a gold mine .... I always get more scared of whats not real that whats real....... anyone else like that or just me


----------



## lost (Feb 13, 2011)

That looks interesting, where in Scotland is it?


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 13, 2011)

up near dornoch ........ it was near a place where there were lots of seals on a sandy bank.....


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice one, that cottage couldn't have been occupied by anyone except a mad old lady with lots of cats! 

Reminds me a lot of when I first went to a local place called Cotes Cottage on a solo explore: 
That night I had a nightmare that night about finding a body on the sofa, all carved up. The next day I made myself go back alone to check that nothing was there, just to put my fears at rest. I knew if I didn't I'd always have a fear of the place. 
When I walked in, alone, only 12 or so hours later I found the sofa all carved up with an axe sitting on top. It still sends shivers down my spine thinking about it  

Cat must have freaked you out! I reckon the most common scare of the urbexer must be when a startled pigeon decides to leave through the same hole that you've just entered!


----------



## lost (Feb 13, 2011)

There are a few cottages like that around where I live, though none as intact inside.
I find them more unsettling to explore than any asylum I've been in.


----------



## nelly (Feb 13, 2011)

msaunder1972 said:


> Bigger question is if you went back would you remember where it was. Had a similar explore recently. Copford Hall with a couple of other UErs, we got in fine and were mooching around...got a couple of snaps then stumbled across a TV and bedrolls. Weary it was a tramp or squatter we continued on only to stumble into a kitchen with large water bottes and very fresh looking bread. Needless to say we bottled it and beat a hasty retreat before we bumped into the owner of the food and drink With all the beer, wine and vodka bottles we decided we didn't want to meet the consumer



Small world. Explored Copford Place last month and found the sleeping bag on the top floor, along with the guys CD player and shoes. The sell by date on his food wrappers was a couple of years out of dat though, so it looked like he had abandoned his stuff. I have a report on it under my profile


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 13, 2011)

like i said before i think i am more scared of what i know doesn`t exist than what does ...but thats the human mind for you ....when really its the latter you should be more scared of.... hilarious moment when ex found a brown paper bag with something floppy inside it ... he chucked it at me and i caught it and unwrapped it only to find it was nitro glycerin..... also there was an underbed toilet and a nice suit hanging up .. ...a wooden radio which was mega old and photos and diaries .... there was a dead sheep which had dried up and its eyes were kinda still there ........we came to the conclusion the person who lived there was a shoe maker/repairer because of all the old equiptment.... it was like a really old mary celest ....you can see the kettle is still on the fire place


----------



## muppet (Feb 13, 2011)

realy like this thanks for posting . need to see more of it


----------



## mimidaler (Feb 13, 2011)

that totally got my heart racing for you then!!! i want you to go back hehe


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd love to see some upstairs pics if you ever go back! I love when you find little places like this with everything still in place, there's quite a few of them around here, strange how people just seem to get up and leave all their belongings and never return


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 13, 2011)

I do intent to return at some point , however I do currently live a few hundred miles away .... I shall be very disappointed if it has been tampered with ...... I overcame my fears of big nasty spiders for this one !!! ... I can remember being scared that a rabid hungry animal would appear from somewhere and nip my ankles


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 13, 2011)

There's a place like this not far from me. Except it's still inhabited by Mr Farmer. As I discovered when I went upstairs and found him asleep in bed. I'm not sure who got the biggest scare.

No, I am NOT posting pics.


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks interesting enough in there, but how much did you have to drink beforehand?


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 13, 2011)

lol........ I should of been pished them maybe I could of gone upstairs with some dutch courage and showed the cat who`s boss.....


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, incredible find, JJ. My heart's still racing with your story...and especially with UrbanX's scary axe story too.


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow

Real timewarp stuff..


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 13, 2011)

Most definately worth sharing...
Drop everything and go back now!!!!!  

Some items I can pick out in the photos certainly seem to show good age, I think Bisto Gravy stopped making the packet we can see there quite some time ago. When you go back, get a look at the red calendar by the left of the stove, it is the most modern looking and will prob give you the best idea of when it was left. Maybe it was lived in by a recluse, desperate to close themselves away from the world.....Who knows, but I wouldn't be so surprised if you found someone - dead or alive - upstairs!!!!!!!!!

-RR


----------



## gingrove (Feb 13, 2011)

jjandellis said:


> like i said before i think i am more scared of what i know doesn`t exist than what does ...but thats the human mind for you ....when really its the latter you should be more scared of.... hilarious moment when ex found a brown paper bag with something floppy inside it ... he chucked it at me and i caught it and unwrapped it only to find it was nitro glycerin..... also there was an underbed toilet and a nice suit hanging up .. ...a wooden radio which was mega old and photos and diaries .... there was a dead sheep which had dried up and its eyes were kinda still there ........we came to the conclusion the person who lived there was a shoe maker/repairer because of all the old equiptment.... it was like a really old mary celest ....you can see the kettle is still on the fire place



What made you think that it was Nitro glycerin? that's normaly brown oily liquid- if you get any on your skin you end up with an intense headache ( known in the trade as NG head) it also has a tendency to detonate if you throw it around!


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 14, 2011)

gingrove said:


> What made you think that it was Nitro glycerin? that's normaly brown oily liquid- if you get any on your skin you end up with an intense headache ( known in the trade as NG head) it also has a tendency to detonate if you throw it around!



it was in a wrapper which said the nitro glycerin ...... it was about 10 inches long and 4in round .... it was flexible ...it was def an explosive but to be honest maybe it was one of a different name and ive recalled it wrong.... but it was in a brown waxy wrapper with all info printed on the front and it did have a distinctive smell...... but thats what made it some memorable was the fact it was thrown to me.... when i unwrapped it ...i was like WHOA.....!!!!!!.... but hey im not an expert ...could of been a german salami (a very old german salami) for all i know ... i didnt get a look at what was beyond the second wrapper..but it was sealed


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 14, 2011)

Enjoyed reading this.

What a strange place! I've come across a wild cat while out exploring before & it scared the life out of me!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 14, 2011)

jjandellis said:


> it was in a wrapper which said the nitro glycerin ...... it was about 10 inches long and 4in round .... it was flexible ...it was def an explosive but to be honest maybe it was one of a different name and ive recalled it wrong.... but it was in a brown waxy wrapper with all info printed on the front and it did have a distinctive smell...... but thats what made it some memorable was the fact it was thrown to me.... when i unwrapped it ...i was like WHOA.....!!!!!!.... but hey im not an expert ...could of been a german salami (a very old german salami) for all i know ... i didnt get a look at what was beyond the second wrapper..but it was sealed



How bloody irresponsible can one get! Old explosives can be extremely dangerous - if the product was Dynamite there is a good chance that the nitroglycerine has started to sweat out and if this then crystalises the stuff can just detonate on the slightest impact. This is why there are strict instructions for the handling and storage of Dynamite. Fortunately for you, your description of 'it was flexible' suggests that it was Blasting Gelignite - a safer product as it does not sweat nitroglycerine.

Either way you have a duty to report your find to the Police before some other irresponsible idiot kills somebody. It is a very unpleasant task trying to recover the body parts of a blast victim believe me - so save some poor professional the unenviable task and act responsibly.


----------



## krela (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes I agree it should be reported to the police, it's very dangerous stuff and now knowledge of it is 'in the community' there is a risk of some numpty going to have a play around with it.


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 14, 2011)

I would just like to point out to all those who have got quite carried away with it...that at the time it was wrapped in a secondary plain brown wrapper and we didnt know what it was ......... report it to the police ....fine...it was over 8 months ago .... and i dont care if it was plastic explosive plastacine , thats what we found .....thank god i didnt mention that unicorn i saw ..... now that would of started a right to-do


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes I suppose it should be reported before the wrong hands get to it.....
Unfortunate thing is the whole place will probably be cleared by the professionals, and everyting 'recycled'! 

-RR


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 14, 2011)

anyone have the number for Dornoch police station !!! .... when i found this cottage i had no idea or knowledge of these sites and how to actively and responsibly pursue a hobby as an explorer ......I really can say that my first thought wasn't "oh better give the gavvers a call" ... ... it was "god damn this is one to tell the grandkids"... now everyone SERIOUSLY.... do you think if i call the police and say "excuse me but 8 months ago....blah blah blah" they are gonna take my crummy directions and go look for this place ..... !!! ..


----------



## King Al (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes they definitely will, if we are actually talking about possible explosives being in some abandoned house they'll be all over it asap.


----------



## mrsthursday (Feb 15, 2011)

*Brave Gal*

That little story combined with the pics have given me an extreme case of the willies.


----------



## ricasso (Feb 15, 2011)

if it WAS explosive's then it makes you wonder what else might be lurking being a rural location, shotguns etc, i reckon a call to the Bill would be in order, even anonamously, no matter how long ago you were there.


----------



## kathyms (Feb 15, 2011)

Originally Posted by jjandellis 
like i said before i think i am more scared of what i know doesn`t exist than what does ...but thats the human mind for you ....when really its the latter you should be more scared of.... hilarious moment when ex found a brown paper bag with something floppy inside it ... he chucked it at me and i caught it and unwrapped it only to find it was nitro glycerin..... also there was an underbed toilet and a nice suit hanging up .. ...a wooden radio which was mega old and photos and diaries .... there was a dead sheep which had dried up and its eyes were kinda still there ........we came to the conclusion the person who lived there was a shoe maker/repairer because of all the old equiptment.... it was like a really old mary celest ....you can see the kettle is still on the fire place
i so wont to go there, i live like you miles away but a weekend trip would be good. i will inbow you. does anyone wont to join me. i cant wait to see this.
kathy


----------



## krela (Feb 15, 2011)

kathyms said:


> i so wont to go there, i live like you miles away but a weekend trip would be good. can you inbox me any directions you remember please. and anyone wont to join me. i cant wait to see this.
> kathy



Please don't ask for directions etc in public, it's against the forum rules.

Ta


----------



## kathyms (Feb 15, 2011)

krela said:


> Please don't ask for directions etc in public, it's against the forum rules.
> 
> Ta


 hi, thats why i asked for them to be sent to my inbox. chears


----------



## krela (Feb 15, 2011)

Err, well it STILL breaks the rules, you could just have easily inboxed the original poster to ask.


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 15, 2011)

jjandellis,Well it looks like youre getting about just fine and good to see 
As for the nitro ,It looks as if the previous owner of the property youve posted on may have had some squireled away as well.
Hence the state of the place lol

Going into derelict places and not being switched on is like a child in a medicine cabinet.
I think if you find something and arnt sure what it is ,then leave it well alone and live to explore another day.

SK


----------



## kathyms (Feb 15, 2011)

jjandellis said:


> anyone have the number for Dornoch police station !!! .... when i found this cottage i had no idea or knowledge of these sites and how to actively and responsibly pursue a hobby as an explorer ......I really can say that my first thought wasn't "oh better give the gavvers a call" ... ... it was "god damn this is one to tell the grandkids"... now everyone SERIOUSLY.... do you think if i call the police and say "excuse me but 8 months ago....blah blah blah" they are gonna take my crummy directions and go look for this place ..... !!! ..



no i dont think so, its stood like that for years id say its ok. unless the body is upstairs tho if thats what he/she wonted who are we to say. i think its good to explore but would be a shame to have the cops tear it to bits.


----------



## gingrove (Feb 15, 2011)

ricasso said:


> if it WAS explosive's then it makes you wonder what else might be lurking being a rural location, shotguns etc, i reckon a call to the Bill would be in order, even anonamously, no matter how long ago you were there.



Worse still the the last occupant may have the detonators to go with the explosives and they get very unstable if not looked after properly, they may only be 2 inches long and the diameter of a pencil, but they will take your hand off with no trouble. From the description of the size of the cartridge it sounds like the sort of charge they use for quarying. You could even give crimestopers an anonamous call with the location they will pass it on for you.


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 16, 2011)

gingrove said:


> . You could even give crimestopers an anonamous call with the location they will pass it on for you.



ahhhh... this is good "ADVICE" , this is the line i will follow ...... will do it this weekend ...... . 


bye bye little spooky blair witch style cottage


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 16, 2011)

I am glad to know my memory serves me well ....... women drivers definatley have a better sense of direction







felt very emotional seeing my baby again


----------



## King Al (Feb 16, 2011)

Whats in the other 2 buildings? is the cottage not something to do with them?


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 16, 2011)

the one to the left was a small house and the other one was derelict but didn't look very interesting ......


----------



## kathyms (Feb 16, 2011)

*oh god*

did you get inside this time.
ooops i didnt see the google thing


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 16, 2011)

If your gonna give them a call at least go back and get some decent pics before you do!


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 16, 2011)

There's a car in the top right of the Google pic if you look carefully.....
Maybe not as uninhabited as we think......

-RR


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Feb 17, 2011)

rectory-rat said:


> There's a car in the top right of the Google pic if you look carefully.....
> Maybe not as uninhabited as we think......



I can't see it 

I can see one to the left of the picture at what jjandellis said was a small house, I can't see any car near the building on the right of the picture though. Am I being blind?


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 17, 2011)

It seems I don't know my left from my right!!!! 
I'll try again...
In the far left of the picture, roughly in the middle there is a car in the far distance 

-RR


----------



## vogelport (Feb 26, 2011)

This place is great! i could spend hours and hours in there.


----------

